# Do these work?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.waterfilters.net/Aqua-Pure-AP430SS-Hot-Water-System-Protector_p_122-517.html


Anybody use these. Want to make a report?

Normally we would install a conditioner. 

New 50 gallon electric heater going in no room for softener. 

Water is 17 Grains Hard


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Noritz has their own version of that they swear by. I never had the need to install one. When I took the Noritz class, Adam told me these are for slightly hard water, not a replacement for a water softener. If you put them in real hard water areas you would have to change the cartridge every week.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You have to change them and they only prevent boiler scale. They do not actually soften the water.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> You have to change them and they only prevent boiler scale. They do not actually soften the water.


Scale is all you really want to prevent isn't it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It doesn't stop water spots from showing up or make soaps lather any better or any other trivial crap that water softeners do. It will bind to the calcium in the water and keep it from cementing your heat exchangers though.


----------

